
Apple WWDC 2014 Live Streaming - qnk
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2014/
======
grecy
This is working perfectly for me on windows:
[http://www.twitch.tv/applekeynote](http://www.twitch.tv/applekeynote)

No commentary or anything

~~~
coder23
How did you find this; my google skills failed me.

~~~
grecy
It was in a reddit thread.... (sorry, no skills here either)

------
moinnadeem
Windows users: download this, open it with VLC: [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14poiunaepo...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14poiunaeporfnsvpobjuanefvpjb6a/refs/14pijbefvoihbfva6_sl_ref.mov)

~~~
bthrn
Here's the network stream link so you don't have to download the file:
[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14poiunaepo...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14poiunaeporfnsvpobjuanefvpjb6a/m3u8/sl_mvp.m3u8)

------
higherpurpose
Chrome doesn't load the page, and in Firefox it still asks for QuickTime. Come
on, Apple. It's 2014, and you're still using plugins for video! I thought you
were all for "HTML5 video" \- unless it doesn't suit you, apparently.

------
sz4kerto
If I were Dropbox I'd be really worrying now. All of the big 3 has it's well-
integrated cloud storage -- so far Dropbox was the de-facto cloud storage for
Apple users. Now what?

~~~
kunstmord
Except that DropBox is still cheaper, has a good app, stores file revision
history, syncs across various operating systems. Dropbox always seemed to me
to be a bit more sophisticated product than just "I want a backup in the
Cloud" type thing, and I doubt anyone who's using it more than just a simple
one-computer/one-OS backup system will leave. And I guess it gets most of its
revenue from business accounts anyway?

------
mmastrac
Does this mean that Apple will be sending all my spotlight keystrokes to the
cloud (ie: to Apple/Bing for live results)? Hrm.

~~~
dmix
Apple must have been inspired by Ubuntu's "built in spyware". Their search box
also sends queries to the cloud by default. Richard Stallman must be thrilled:
[http://www.zdnet.com/free-software-father-declared-ubuntu-
li...](http://www.zdnet.com/free-software-father-declared-ubuntu-linux-to-
contain-spyware-7000008516/)

~~~
danford
Don't know why you're framing Ubuntu in a bad light. Windows does something
similar with Bing. It's pretty easy to turn it off on ubuntu, will Apple allow
you to do the same?

------
Ashan
You'll need to use an Apple device to view this stream. -iOS 4.2+ -Safari on
OSX -Apple TV

~~~
scragg
Is there a stream for Linux users? (without vm)

~~~
josso
I've got it working by downloading the referenced mov-file, with the QuickTime
UserAgent, and opening it in VLC:

    
    
        $ curl -A QuickTime/7.6.2 -O http://p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14poiunaeporfnsvpobjuanefvpjb6a/refs/14pijbefvoihbfva6_sl_ref.mov

------
ultimoo
I usually glance at the Techcrunch live blog[1] every 10-15 minutes for WWDC
keynotes.

Since it is a text-stream (with a few photos), it's helpful if you don't have
an apple device to view the stream or are busy with office work or meetings to
watch the live video stream.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/02/apple-wwdc-2014-keynote-
liv...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/02/apple-wwdc-2014-keynote-live-blog/)

~~~
chrisBob
Macrumors usually does ok, and has a nice auto-refresh feature that I leave
running

[http://www.macrumors.com/2014/06/02/wwdc-2014-keynote-
live/](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/06/02/wwdc-2014-keynote-live/)

~~~
acomjean
thanks, I like some of the commentary on this feed:

11:45 am Swift.

11:45 am Crowd goes "Whaaaaat?"

11:45 am New programming language.

------
dmunoz
How is an attachment meaningfully encrypted through iCloud if someone who
isn't using a Mac can download the file through a link in the email they
receive? If that link can be generated for them, it can be generated for
anyone.

Edit: Even if a link is generated client side along with an access key, it's
sent plain text and anyone who sees it can click it.

~~~
Udo
I'd imagine these users will have to go through a process that proves they
don't just have the link but can also access the email account in question.
Just like email subscription confirmations work.

------
juvoni
I'm seeing a trend of a lot of 3rd party app that filled functionality gaps in
OS X Mavericks are being integrated natively into OSX Yosemite.

Observant HNers lets start a running list of OSX Yosemite Feature => 3rd Party
App / Feature

------
falcolas
Ouch. Big blow to OpenGL by Metal. It's iOS hardware (A7) specific.

------
optimusclimb
That video really helped let us know how much Apple cares about its developer
community Tim...except your responses to bug reports or pretty much any
developer interaction...don't.

------
donaldguy
This already said below, but in clearer terms:

    
    
      Will NOT load on Chrome on Mac currently
      Will load in Safari.

------
frik
OSX Yosemite

------
frik
WebGL on Safari for OX Yosemite, yeah ... hopefully for iOSX 8 too

------
darkhorn
What is new in iOS8 iSkype, iPaint, iChina, iApplause.

------
diegolo
the audience seems composed only by men :)

------
polskibus
Discrimination for real. what's next ? Google banning safari browser from
accessing search?

~~~
k-mcgrady
It probably cuts down on the number of people that can stream it making it
less expensive for Apple and the stream more stable. And at the end of the day
it's an Apple developer conference - Apple developers typical have Apple
hardware which this can be viewed on.

~~~
dman
What about freebsd and clang developers whose work gets used prominently in
apple products but who dont own apple hardware.

~~~
tptacek
Isn't clang more or less an Apple-funded project? I also thought the guy who
was principally responsible for LLVM was an Apple engineer.

~~~
pcwalton
Yes, Chris Lattner is a tech lead at Apple.

